# fulfillment company that applies waistline tags?



## paruhdice (Jul 27, 2011)

Hello I am looking for a company that does a bit more re-labeling than most. 

I wish to have the inside neck tag re-labeled with either a woven tag or plastisol heat transfer.

I would like the option to print on sleeves.

I would like to for the company to be able to apply a woven waistline tag or a heat-pressed waist line tag.

Any recommendations? 

Thank you for any assistance.


----------

